# [RISOLTO] Config_ide

## geps2

Buongiorno a tutti.

Sulla Gentoo che ho su di un vecchio portatile ho ancora i dischi hdX. Quando faccio girare una live però mi vede sdX.

Da quello che ho capito non dovrei più compilare il kernel con l'opzione CONFIG_IDE=y.

Ho prvato a compilare i nuovi driver, ma senza successo (ricompliato kernel, cambiato fstab e grub.conf, ma non riesce a vedere i dischi al boot).

Qualche suggerimento?

Grazie per l'attenzione,

ciao.

GePsLast edited by geps2 on Wed Nov 09, 2011 8:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

primo cerca di capire cosa combina in fase di boot e se riesce a riconoscere il controller, secondo prova ad usare l'immagine di boot e non direttamente il kernel almeno hai una speranza di capire cosa combina , terzo 

```
BUSYBOX="yes"

MDADM="yes"

MDADM_CONFIG="/etc/mdadm.conf"

DMRAID="no"

DISKLABEL="yes"
```

```
persistent_cd_disable="yes"
```

 quando si pasticcia con i dischi.

Controlla con lspci quale driver viene caricato dalla live. Secondo me hai solo scelto il driver sbagliato.

Bada che grub è un programma di [censura] e forse ti sarà necessario correggere qualcosa perchè continua a passare /dev/hdxx come root al kernel

----------

## geps2

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Controlla con lspci quale driver viene caricato dalla live. Secondo me hai solo scelto il driver sbagliato.
> 
> Bada che grub è un programma di [censura] e forse ti sarà necessario correggere qualcosa perchè continua a passare /dev/hdxx come root al kernel

 

la live carica ata_piix, mentre il mio kernel carica PIIX_IDE.

ho ricompilato il kernel con ata_piix, cambiato grub.conf e fstab, ma ho sempre il vfs not syncing al boot

----------

## geps2

Risolto. ovviamente ho dovuto abilitare il driver sd.

Grazie!

----------

